# Google- Bill Maher spends some real time in Vancouver - Vancouver Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bill Maher spends some real time in Vancouver**Vancouver Sun*That's not a stomach ache you have from eating the chili cheese fries â€" it's *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, or *IBS* Which would also apply to the dreaded 'Social *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

